# Xtreme 160 Conical Protein Skimmer



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2009)

Anyone have any expereience with the Xtreme 160 conical protein skimmer? Any thoughts about it would be appreciated.

Details from the website...
http://www.saltwaterconnection.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=116

Single pump Xtreme 160 conical protein skimmer. 
The ORIGINAL Xtreme protein skimmer! Comes with an Atman 2500 pump. 
An integrated removable bubble plate to help reduce turbulence within the protein skimmer. Fully disassemble, due to the removable base plate. Perfectly balanced body and neck. Adjustable air intake for fine air flow adjustment. Gate valve pipe output allows you to adjust the skimmer and have precision control of the water level. Custom needle wheel meshwheel hybrid impeller. Up to 650lph/23scfh of air pull using custom impeller. Air number will vary depending on aquarium set up. Draws less than 27 watts of electricity per pump.Quick release neck on the collection cup - requires 1/2 inch of clearance to remove the cup.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

While not a review, this video may interested you. There is another video here also.


----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

I have this skimmer and I love it!!!
It is very
quaiet and works exelent on my 90 gallon with 20 gallon sump.
It is very easy to clean as well. Are you thinking of purchasing it>


----------



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2009)

violet said:


> Are you thinking of purchasing it>


Thinking about it. I have been surveying various reviews regarding it.


----------



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2009)

Well I went ahead and got one from MOPS. Very nice, easy to adjust and super quiet.


----------

